# Very rare martial arts.



## Ninway J (Mar 21, 2004)

I am a practitioner of the very rare and ancient 500,000 year old martial art of Cockroach-style Kung Fu.

It's a very good Kung Fu, you know?!  Our basic stance is with our fists in front of our face and index fingers pointing outward to simulate antenae feelers.  But watchout!  Those feelers can turn into deadly finger-jabs and eye-pokes!

Groundfighting?  No Problem!  When we get knocked to the ground we just lay on our backs and kick and flail our arms like heck!  'Aint nobody can touch us!  Right now our SiFu is teaching us the very difficult art of how to disappear when the lights are turned on.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 22, 2004)

Now you just have to work on living hours after you head is cut off, surviving a nuclar holocaust and instant adaptation to all poisons.


----------



## someguy (Mar 22, 2004)

Soon you will be invincible...oh no not that.  Wait I have shoes never mind.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

But what do you do if someone knows the deaded 

Shoe Man Fu............... :idunno: 

 %-} 


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 22, 2004)

Somebody's been reading too much Kafka...


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 22, 2004)

Tang Shoe Do? 

San Shoe?


----------



## Ninway J (Mar 22, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> But what do you do if someone knows the deaded
> 
> Shoe Man Fu............... :idunno:
> 
> ...



*GASP*  Oh no!

Weel, you gotta find me in the dark first.  I just passed my test of disappearing when the lights turn on. :wink: 

*scurries away*


----------



## someguy (Mar 23, 2004)

Cockraoch style is very rare then I guess it isn't really like a cockroach.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 23, 2004)

There's a new motel in town!


----------



## Ninway J (Mar 23, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> There's a new motel in town!



Hmm, yeah...I think it's a dojo too, called the Cockroach MoJo (motel dojo)?


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 24, 2004)

Ninway J said:
			
		

> Hmm, yeah...I think it's a dojo too, called the Cockroach MoJo (motel dojo)?


MoJo?  Yeah, Baby! Yeah!


----------



## Ninway J (Apr 24, 2004)

How about Three Stooges Kung Fu?


----------

